# Alburquerque



## Deleted member 2626

Gettin an amtrak to alburquerque and then trying to hitch 40 west to cali, but from the station i think we can get a bus to atleast the highway if not its not a far walk. but whats up with the city ive checked out crime rates and background info. but whats other people's experience with the city. ive heard real bad before to great stuff so im just curious. thanks


----------



## kickthatshit

If you take the central ave bus as far west as it goes, then walk up the road a bit - bad directions, i know, you'll have to look at an online map - you can ask for rides at a truckstop on the 40, or try the ramp. I spent a day there with no luck, probably because most drivers were totally sketched out by all the creeps and scumbags hanging out. (A couple of em tried to steal my backpack wihile I went to pumps to ask drivers for rides.) Yah, ABQ can be sketchy...


----------



## 1544c

lots of lot lizards, hang out in Belen and hop the train west. i hate I-40 truck stops.


----------



## Deleted member 2626

thanks thats south of the station so. if i headed south down I-25 i see where i can catch out near isleta and then BNSF goes west through southeren alb along I-40 after the tracks head kinda of north again


----------



## ayyyjayyy

Tatanka said:


> Gettin an amtrak to alburquerque and then trying to hitch 40 west to cali, but from the station i think we can get a bus to atleast the highway if not its not a far walk. but whats up with the city ive checked out crime rates and background info. but whats other people's experience with the city. ive heard real bad before to great stuff so im just curious. thanks



I've only been through but it didn't look very traveler friendly. I really didn't spend enough time there to judge it but at a glance...


----------



## ayyyjayyy

Oh and tell the the truckers topheavy tabitha says hi... Hahahha


----------



## Doobie_D

I had a pretty good time shootin the shit with local homebums and other travelers in frisbee park. Cool spot in the summer. ABQ is a bit bummy and rough like that but theres fun to be had. Pretty good feeds around town too.


----------



## Blackout Beetle

1544c said:


> lots of lot lizards, hang out in Belen and hop the train west. i hate I-40 truck stops.


 
I'd just hop out of Belen. You can get there for 2 bucks on the railrunner. Me and my boy didnt have any luck trying to catch a ride from the Flying J. But then again we probably weren't trying that hard.


----------



## Doobie_D

www.nmrailrunner.com $2 ABQ to Belen. No hitchin required


----------



## freedude2012

Ya I took the railrunner from Santa Fe to belen cost me 8 bucks last month then a shuttle to sacrroro for a buck


----------



## Deleted member 2626

Got off Amtrak at lamey got a ride to Santa fe best thing ever made some quick cash signing got a motel for almost a week and the soup kitchen Petes pets was down right awesome have only gone about 200 miles or so up 25 in over two weeks new Mexico is pretty rad we've been springer over a week people put us ad my dog up and fed us for 5 days we bounced this morning before daybreak


----------



## zacharybynx

im aiming for the train in belen to go west this weekend... any tips on that? easy/hard/where to catch it?


----------



## Deleted member 2626

ive never rode but i was looking at that line and it goes through a lot of straight up desert have lots of water because its getting hot out there and its pretty damn remote


----------



## zacharybynx

aye. im not trying to go far on it, just enough to get away from ABQ and out along the 40., probably no further than flagstaff.

unless, tatanka, you hitched out along 40?


----------



## Deleted member 2626

yeah that track pretty much sticks with 40 a lot ,naw not from alburquerque. just north from santa fe. i think you'd be good on 40 just watch getting dropped off in those small towns. can be hard to get out. Alone though shouldnt be too bad. this old tramp i met on amtrak was tellin me a way to get out of that city to 40, but that was from the amtrak station and i cant remember the bus numbers and road names


----------



## zacharybynx

yeah i was lookin at google earth for belen... it doesnt look like theres any good spot to wait for the train, theres no cover.


----------



## Shannon

Hi! I've hitched a few times between NM and Cali, as one of my closest friends lives in the one anarchist house in Abq. Hitching that stretch is pie (there's little between Cali and Abq, so lots of bored motorists covering long distances). Belen isn't the place to learn to ride freight.

Choose your onramp wisely there: I think I've had the best luck hitching out of the Flying J.


----------



## zacharybynx

thanks for the info. i think i will be hitching it. ive ridden freight before, but its been a long time and i feel like my skills are real rusty. the more i looked at the maps the more nervous i got about it.


----------

